# HDD Health + New Seagate Drive = Lower health than other,older HDD.



## moltenskull (May 10, 2014)

In short, I have two hard disk drives - One of 500 GB capacity,which I swapped out of my old PC and a "new" 1TB HDD ,purchased from Snapdeal.Both are by Seagate. I quoted the word 'new' because Snapdeal sent me a drive which was DOA (Dead-On-Arrival) and which was subsequently replaced by Snapdeal,after much hassle. Coming to the point,I use HDD Health v4.2 (No New Updates available) to monitor my drive's health.For the past couple of months ,HDD health was reported as 98%. Today,however, I saw it had dipped to 60 % (Normal Health)...while my 500 GB HDD is still stuck at 67% (also Normal Health).All other software (HD Sentinel Trial, Speedfan , Crystal DiskInfo etc) report the 1TB's health as 100% or Excellent...Now, I would really like to know which one to trust...Any input would be much appreciated.

1) The exact product name is Seagate ST1000VX00-1CU162 1TB HDD.

2) Right now, I am running Seatools for Windows "Fix All" Long test and waiting for the results.

3) Just in case , my Power Supply is a Corsair TX850 ... So, I am not sure whether insufficient power to the HDD is the problem.I have checked all cables to make sure they securely fastened.

4) Drive temperature is normally 37 Degrees Celsius,but now I see it's risen to 40 Degrees Celsius,thanks to Seatools.

As a sidenote, I would like everyone who posts a reply to please give their preference for HDD monitoring software,just in case I am missing out on some great software . Thanks. 

Update - Windows Defragment and Optimise Drives function is showing both drives as 0% fragmented. And I am using an antivirus - Norton Internet Security 2014 ,with fully updated definitions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2014)

upload the screenshot of crystaldisk info.


----------



## quicky008 (May 10, 2014)

As crystal disk info reports that your hdd is ok,i don't think there's anything to be worried about-its a pretty good s/w and gives reasonably accurate results.


----------



## moltenskull (May 17, 2014)

*i62.tinypic.com/6y2owh.jpg

*i59.tinypic.com/2ppg6sp.jpg

Rijinpk1 - Here you go...As I wrote before,all software other than HDD health by Panterasoft,show Hard disk health as excellent /100 % /Good...

quicky008 - Buddy, I never said Crystal Disk Info is not reliable,it's just that I don't know whether I should also be worried about the results given by HDD health,or not...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

screenshot of HDD health by Panterasoft??


----------



## moltenskull (May 17, 2014)

*i61.tinypic.com/43om8.jpg

Tried contacting Seagate support...No response.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2014)

all those programs which try to show hdd health are useless.only thing you should consider is S.M.A.R.T. values(especially reallocated sector count).crystaldisk info only show caution for such critical values so as long as it shows good don't worry much.now beside this always have a backup of your important data in another hdd because even a perfectly fine hdd can fail without any warnings.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 17, 2014)

^Seagate seatools?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Seagate seatools?



he meant all the softwares which shows your hdd life is 99% or have 1000days more before it die etc etc is not at all important. they have little to no importance to actual hdd life. it can fail at any time.only SMART values are important. so keeping an eye on those values may help to save precious data at times.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> he meant all the softwares which shows your hdd life is 99% or have 1000days more before it die etc etc is not at all important. they have little to no importance to actual hdd life. it can fail at any time.only SMART values are important. so keeping an eye on those values may help to save precious data at times.


No doubt about that,what @whitstar_999 implied.
But seatools also have smart monitoring for disks...and the DOS version entitles us for* low level formatting* also.


----------



## moltenskull (May 23, 2014)

Ok,thanks to everyone for putting my fears to rest.  From what I understood, keeping track of S.M.A.R.T reallocated sector readings should be enough? I know in Crystal Disk Info,it is appropriately indicated but is there any particular value (for this particular series of hard disks) of the self monitoring tool value which should be a cause of concern? Also,I do not know if this is a problem with my HDD,but I am using Windows 8.1 64-bit and after a cold boot (like,when I am turning my PC on in the morning),the whole system freezes for about 2 minutes or so,in the sense that when I hover my cursor over any icon on the desktop,it does not get highlighted (just a tiny example) . I thought freezing issues with Windows 8/above had been resolved? 
 As regards to seatools for windows, I ran the long "Fix All" test under Basic Tests plus S.M.A.R.T check and no problems were highlighted.... 
If the freezing issue does not belong to this forum sub-section,then the moderators can close this thread as solved. Thank you .


----------

